# Massive solar flare narrowly misses Earth, EMP disaster barely avoided



## Inquisitor (2 Aug 2013)

link here http://washingtonexaminer.com/massive-solar-flare-narrowly-misses-earth-emp-disaster-barely-avoided/article/2533727

Seems that some of the states are starting to take the possibility of this type of event seriously. At least one of the NE states is in the process of hardening its grid, I believe. 

The precautions seem not that costly, if one thinks of them as insurance.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (2 Aug 2013)

is there a solution to solar flares effecting EMP? annnnd would the damage be perminant? - could be really..really bad eh?  [i do not know mucho n the subject]


----------



## Inquisitor (2 Aug 2013)

Did some more checking - seems that there was no flare.  

The is potential for damage in such an event


----------



## chrisf (2 Aug 2013)

Just my opinion (though the opinion is from someone who works in the field of power generation, and used to work in power distribution), but the whole emp thing may be blown a bit out of proportion.

While there may be some potential for some damage, I really don't see the catastrophic doom forecasts panning out.

On the subject of "hardening" basically it means shielding, controls and monitoring equipment in a distribution grid would be most vulnerable... Add some surge protection, shield the wiring, and possibly put the more sensitive stuff in a faraday cage (the "high tech metal box" referred to in the article, though it is quite literally just a box, or possibly just a bit of chicken wire)

Lots of equipment already has this sort thing included in its design.


----------

